# This woman is really religious, crazy and scary



## Stormy (Oct 25, 2005)

But she's also really fat. 

http://media.skoopy.com/vids/vid_00823.wmv


----------



## Zoom (Oct 25, 2005)

She's on Fox's "Trading Spouses" or whatever it's called. I really can't stand that kind of blind screaming faith even if she were 99 44/100% pure.


----------



## Tina (Oct 25, 2005)

This is what screwed up brain chemicals and religious zealotry will do to a person. Apt title, really.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Oct 25, 2005)

what a nice lady. can't think of anything funny. was she serious? if so then i haven't missed much at church lately. i hope no one thinks she speaks for all people of faith...i mean, she's loud enough to...eh that joke will probably bomb. beautiful body, crazy noodle.

aaron£


----------



## fasub (Oct 25, 2005)

What a shame. Nice figure, but the poor thing is nuts, and this is some television producers idea of entertainment. It's also a shame that we must suffer seeing the women we love and admire, portrayed only as sideshow acts as with this, and the whole Jerry Springer/Jenny Jones type of show.


----------



## Michelle (Oct 25, 2005)

She belongs over there with the screaming banshee thread on the main board.


----------



## Stealth (Oct 25, 2005)

Reminds me of a South-Park charachter! I forget which one.


----------



## Stormy (Oct 25, 2005)

I didn't know that video came from TV. Women with arms that large usually keep them covered. They captivated me.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 25, 2005)

fasub said:


> What a shame. Nice figure, but the poor thing is nuts, and this is some television producers idea of entertainment. It's also a shame that we must suffer seeing the women we love and admire, portrayed only as sideshow acts as with this, and the whole Jerry Springer/Jenny Jones type of show.


As Chairman of the the Federal Communications Commission during the Kennedy administration, Newton Minnow delivered his famous "vast wasteland" speech to the National Association of Broadcasters on May 9, 1961 in Washington DC. He pointed out that when television is good, it is indeed very very good, but when it is bad ... (shudder). Not much has changed since then. Here are a few paragraphs.


> Like everybody, I wear more than one hat. I am the chairman of the FCC. I am also a television viewer and the husband and father of other television viewers. I have seen a great many television programs that seemed to me eminently worthwhile and I am not talking about the much bemoaned good old days of "Playhouse 90" and "Studio One."
> 
> I am talking about this past season. Some were wonderfully entertaining, such as "The Fabulous Fifties," "The Fred Astaire Show," and "The Bing Crosby Special"; some were dramatic and moving, such as Conrad's "Victory" and "Twilight Zone"; some were marvelously informative, such as "The Nation's Future," "CBS Reports," and "The Valiant Years." I could list many more -- programs that I am sure everyone here felt enriched his own life and that of his family. When television is good, nothing -- not the theater, not the magazines or newspapers -- nothing is better.
> 
> ...


The fat wide-eyed raving looney lady qualifies as a formula comedy about totally unbelievable families, even though it's real, because the producers probably edited it beyond exaggeration. As an office manager, I'll take it as an example of how not to do my job. 

Then again, maybe I oughta try the fat wide-eyed raving looney lady approach just to shake things up around here. Nahhhhh.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a bit of experience with snake dancing insane whacko christians like this and I'm having a little difficulty believing that this woman is real. A woman of this caliber even if she were retarded would never appear on this television show, especially since it's called Trading Spouses. A woman like this probably doesn't even watch TV beyond Benny Hinn and CNN. In one reel she's got her coat on, in the other she doesn't, then back again - the lighting there is perfect and the camera knows just where to go to follow her as she rants from one room to the next.

I'm guessing it's a fake....


----------



## keith (Oct 25, 2005)

Ms. Crabtree, the school bus driver.







Apparently she has her own plush doll figure. go figure.




Stealth said:


> Reminds me of a South-Park charachter! I forget which one.


----------



## plumpnpretty (Oct 25, 2005)

More "reality" TV - No way is that woman for real - scary....very scary


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 26, 2005)

> I'm guessing it's a fake....



I agree with you, it's faked. First she's seated, then standing with a simple cut, and then she backs in to where the camera is waiting for her.

And when she says get out, the second time is from a different room than the first.

Judging by the volume levels, either she is miked or they adjusted the levels afterwards with astonishing precision.

Is it just me or have we reached a point where everything from the media is just lies?


----------



## waitingforsuperman (Oct 26, 2005)

any way i can get this in quicktime? i can't watch wmvs.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Oct 26, 2005)

waitingforsuperman said:


> any way i can get this in quicktime? i can't watch wmvs.



The easiest way would be to go to apple.com and get the quicktime for windows player. It's also got a lot of iPod stuff included which may or may not be a bonus.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 2, 2005)

I totally forgot about this and caught the show tonight by accident. She does seem to have a _weensy_ bit of anger management issues.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 2, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> waitingforsuperman said:
> 
> 
> > any way i can get this in quicktime? i can't watch wmvs.
> ...



I'm not sure, but I think you just answered the exact opposite of his question, GM. If you want to play .wmv files you can go to Microsoft's windows media player download page and get the appropriate player. I just finished trying to re-encode it into quicktime, but unfortunately Apple makes you _pay_ for the ability to do that and I don't feel like searching around to find some loophole or other... how about divx, do ya like divx? I've got _that_ codec installed atleast. 

In the meantime: It's reality TV. There's nothing unrealistic about everyone being miked, there being cameras in every room, and a little editting. It's like filming a documentary: pretty soon people forget the cameras are on and you get enough decent footage to make anyone look however you want.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

Saw the show. 

OH
MAH
GAAAAAHHHH
!

She crazy. Her friends crazy. They's iggerint, too, but crazy's the bigger problem. The astrologer family is nutty, but I'd hang out with them because they're non-judgmental and seem to have a sense of humor, so long as you don't get them started on an astrology vs. astronomy rant. I mean, if I went up to them and said, "I don't believe in that stuff", they'd still offer me something to toss on the fire with good intent for the solstice observance. And that's cool in my book.

The other lady and her friends were pulled straight out of any ultra-conservative, ultra-religious, ultra-uneducated part of the world. She's more a representative of closed-minded people than of any particular faith.

And that space between her teeth freaked me out. I think it's the mark of the DEVIL, but I could be wrong. Better drop her in the lake, just to be sure...


----------



## Jes (Nov 3, 2005)

fatlane said:


> And that space between her teeth freaked me out. I think it's the mark of the DEVIL, but I could be wrong. Better drop her in the lake, just to be sure...



Well, the gap between the teeth on a woman is supposed to represent (allegorically) an immoral woman. Immoral in the cootchie-coo way. Hot to trot, I believe they call it.

So factor that in, and see what you get...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

I am NOT breeding with that woman. NO WAY. NUH-UH.

I believe, though, she is immoral, and shrieks a lot to cover up her witchery.


----------



## loveembig (Nov 3, 2005)

Given the choice of living with that crazy ass bitch or wacking myself in the crotch with a rubber hammer, I would take the rubber hammer. I swear her voice could cut down trees. Waking up next to that everyday, in my opinion, would be as close as it could get to eternal damnation.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm next up on the hammer in the scenario you postulated.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Nov 5, 2005)

It's a bit too much to be real. I must say, though, that I got a headache and felt afraid by the time it was over!

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## fatlane (Nov 5, 2005)

She will NOT be a guest on my show unless my producers go bat guano INSANE.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 5, 2005)

Angie O'Plasty said:


> It's a bit too much to be real. I must say, though, that I got a headache and felt afraid by the time it was over!
> 
> Angie
> xoxoxo



It's Angie O'Plasty!!!  I thought we'd lost you along the way. Good to see you here.


----------



## vix (Nov 6, 2005)

wow I think she needs an exorcism, I swear her eyes glowed red at one point.
I wish I could see the whole programme but being a brit it's unlikely.

I feel safer knowing she's hundreds of miles away, otherwise I think I would sleep with the lights on for atleast a week.:shocked:


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 6, 2005)

Except for the low I.Q., that chick could be a dead-on double for an ex of mine. Oh, the horror...

Be warned, young lovers of fat women. Lust + guilt = self-destruction.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, the next episode is due to air soon. I can't bear to not watch. I love a good train wreck.


----------



## tankgirl (Nov 6, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Well, the next episode is due to air soon. I can't bear to not watch. I love a good train wreck.


 
...phear....
...I saw part of that.... that bitch was scary...
*runs and hides in the basement*


----------



## fatlane (Nov 6, 2005)

I'll just hide behind the bigger folk... especially the ones that outweigh her and have a height advantage...


----------



## Stormy (Nov 9, 2005)

The new episode, which is apparently the one that video clip came from, is on tonight at 9PM EST. I briefly considered restoring my dish service to see it but decided she's probably not worth it, exposed jiggly fat arms notwithstanding. I'm looking forward to reading about it though.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 9, 2005)

Watching it now... 

OH THE HUMANITY!!! 

And that's just the preview.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 9, 2005)

OK, seen it all.

I'm still stunned.

She very very crayzee.

Her husband seems as though he's seen all this before. She did rip up the check for $50,000 because she wasn't going to let any ungodly woman tell her how to spend the money. The "ungodly woman" earmarked most of the money for the crazy lady, for the gastric bypass surgery she wanted to have.

Upon review, the crazy lady decided to accept the money.

So help me, but she was insane, and I mean that in an earnest sort of, "I've seen that look before, and it's insanity" kind of way. I'm not saying she needs incarceration or commitment to a hospital. She just should never leave her comfort zone, and she'll be fine.

But this experience took her right out of her comfort zone and her mind.

Wow.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 9, 2005)

I can't say that she was crazy exactly. 

She was certainly more than a little high strung, stubborn and very close minded. I'm trying not to judge her too harshly and I have come across more than my fair share of people like that. At least she wasn't violent.

Deep down she is probably a very nice woman. Just not at all ready to be exposed to another culture or set of beliefs. Even in little baby steps and in the most gentle way.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 9, 2005)

I think she'd freak out in Baton Rouge Baptist church...

YOU ARE NOT CHRISTIAN! YOU DENY THE POPE! I WILL PRAY FOR YOU! 

I did not like the way she blamed her rough time on her kids for not praying for her enough...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 9, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I did not like the way she blamed her rough time on her kids for not praying for her enough...



I totally agree with that. That was completely out of line.


----------



## extra_fat_guy (Nov 10, 2005)

I feel sorry for the husband, and her kids because they have to live with her and they didn't even get the money. The poor man most be desperate to stay with a woman like that or maybe he just really loves her. But from what I saw of the show she didn't treat him very good. Plus it seems like she had kids, so she would have someone to boss around.


----------



## Mina (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh my goodness, I saw this last night...I didnt think she was being very fair in making them attend church with her, but then being totally closed minded about anything they might have had to say to her...*shakes head* 

She was totally wrong for blaming anyone else but herself for having a rough time.

They ended up taking the money in the end...so I guess it wasnt all bad for her family.


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2005)

I'll admit I caught only about 15 minutes of this show (from the point where Margaret (?) sits on the couch yelling at her faux husband and telling him she's done all she can do and isn't gonna play the nice Margaret anymore, to the point she goes home to her OWN family and starts yelling. I missed the beginning and the end). Was the astrologist Mom chatty about her cards and whatnot? Did she bring it up much? And how did Margaret allocate the money for the other family?

Damn. I should probably spare you all and check out tvwithoutpity for the update (I assume they're doing one). Maybe I'll read that over lunch.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 10, 2005)

Jes said:


> Was the astrologist Mom chatty about her cards and whatnot? Did she bring it up much?



She never mentioned it.



> And how did Margaret allocate the money for the other family?



I don't remember it all. But some went to one of the sons to get a dirt bike, a new washing machine and of course King James Bibles for every member of the family.


----------



## Jes (Nov 10, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> She never mentioned it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it all. But some went to one of the sons to get a dirt bike, a new washing machine and of course King James Bibles for every member of the family.




I tried TVwithoutPity. NOTHING. For shame. FOR SHAME. 

and the thing with the bibles for all? hahaha. teh awesome. 

I realize the bible is full of contradictions,etc., but I wonder how someone like this woman reconciles her behavior with something like Matthew 6:5-7.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 10, 2005)

Oh, didn't you know? Every Christian gets a meekness allowance when they sign up. You're given a certian amount of free meek points every Christmas which you're _supposed_ to spend on evangelism and rebuking sinners, but I think it's ok to throw a temper tantrum like that if you save up 

...or she could just invoke matt5:10-11.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2005)

Man, now I want to see her on Survivor... that would be a hoot...


----------



## tankgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Man, now I want to see her on Survivor... that would be a hoot...


 


Totmacher said:


> Oh, didn't you know? Every Christian gets a meekness allowance when they sign up. You're given a certian amount of free meek points every Christmas which you're _supposed_ to spend on evangelism and rebuking sinners, but I think it's ok to throw a temper tantrum like that if you save up
> 
> ...or she could just invoke matt5:10-11.


 
*dies laughing*

Dude, she wouldn't last a day. Everyone else would get pissed off enough to just KILL her after no more than 12 hours of that.... shit. Cast her off to sea on a board on the way out to the islands, probably. Make her walk the plank! *hoists the Jolly Roger*
But on a (slightly?) more serious note, I think she needs sedatives. Sedatives, hangin all out the neck from the IV, sedatives for the lively....
And she IS, she IS.... she needs to relaaaaaaax..... And just chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiill....

Dear GOD I think listening to the other people in the room playing Grand Theft Auto III for so long is melting my brain.... It's been four hours... or MORE, I've lost count!
My kingdom for headphones...!!! >.<;;


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2005)

Try Midival Punditz for some niiiiice chill sounds.


----------



## BeakerFA (Nov 10, 2005)

And what was that she was screaming at the end about "Buddha Flags" ?? Truly chilling. Gosh, I sure hope that WLS works out real good for her. I'm sure she needs gastric bypass surgery far more than, say, medication and counselling for her dementia.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2005)

My fave quote... GET THE HELL OUT OF MY HOUSE, IN JESUS' NAME I PRAY!


----------



## BeakerFA (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone who says that she was too extreme to be real hasn't spent any time in small towns in the deep South. I have family that would consider her views, and the delightfully colorful way she expresses them, to be quite reasonable. 

I'll never forget the terrified looks on her kids' tortured faces. Some scars don't heal.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

So help me, she sounded like a shop-vac set on "Spanish Inquisition".


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 17, 2005)

thats the religion side of christianity...i am a christian and there is so much more then screamin that stuff....yeah......she was kinda scary.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 17, 2006)

I just saw a commercial -- it's on again tonight, at 8pm EST on Fox! I have TV now so I'll finallly get to see it, and will record it too.


----------



## pickleman357 (Feb 17, 2006)

she obviously needs to actually sit down read the bible. If she did, she would know that Jesus teaches you to be humble. Something that she has failed miserably.


----------



## wtchmel (Feb 19, 2006)

I have to say, we watched this when it repeated, and It was hilarious!!! That is the type of individual that makes me want the bumberstick that says "Jesus, save me from your 'good people' ".  
So funny, we're actually working some of her rantings into 'family jokes',LOL


----------



## Stormy (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah, I thought it was pretty funny too, and there were some decent fat scenes. Besides the exposed upper arms, that dress she was wearing when she got sick (which detracted from it but didn't quite ruin it) was pretty revealing of the size and shape of her body.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn she's scary. I watched about 3 seconds before the horror took over...


----------



## RedHead (Feb 19, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I have a bit of experience with snake dancing insane whacko christians like this and I'm having a little difficulty believing that this woman is real. A woman of this caliber even if she were retarded would never appear on this television show, especially since it's called Trading Spouses. A woman like this probably doesn't even watch TV beyond Benny Hinn and CNN. In one reel she's got her coat on, in the other she doesn't, then back again - the lighting there is perfect and the camera knows just where to go to follow her as she rants from one room to the next.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a fake....



I sat entranced in front of my tv while this woman began to discredit every Christian in the world with her ugly, ugly tirade. It truly made me cringe! There is absolutely no defense for her actions. In another little something...you know how she tore open the letter on how the money gets dispersed....well she relented, because the other wife gave her money for WLS.


----------



## herin (Feb 21, 2006)

What really scared me was she is from a town like 50 miles from where 
I live. :shocked:


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 21, 2006)

No one has yet mentioned that she had first thrown away the "How your family will spend your $50,000" letter from the other 'Spouse', then found out she had been granted $20,000 to get the Gastric Bypass surgery, and then accepted the letter.

It's all very very sad...


----------



## jamie (Feb 22, 2006)

I cringe everytime I see people "testifying" on television or somewhere else in the media. Unfortunately what sells and titillates the masses is so very often a complete misrepresentation of the faithful. I feel like I have to go around apologizing for the crazies.


----------



## Stormy (Feb 22, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> No one has yet mentioned that she had first thrown away the "How your family will spend your $50,000" letter from the other 'Spouse', then found out she had been granted $20,000 to get the Gastric Bypass surgery, and then accepted the letter.



Actually, it had been mentioned at least twice:



fatlane said:


> She did rip up the check for $50,000 because she wasn't going to let any ungodly woman tell her how to spend the money. The "ungodly woman" earmarked most of the money for the crazy lady, for the gastric bypass surgery she wanted to have.
> 
> Upon review, the crazy lady decided to accept the money.





RedHead said:


> you know how she tore open the letter on how the money gets dispersed....well she relented, because the other wife gave her money for WLS.


She may not have decided to accept the money strictly or even mostly because it included $20K for WLS. Maybe it was just because she found out she wouldn't have to spend any money on "ungodly, dark-sided things."  Despite the fact that she forced the other family to buy bibles.  

I wonder if there is any way to find out whether she had the surgery and what is going on with her now.


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 22, 2006)

Yup, look at that!
I had just skimmed through pretty quickly.. 
I apologize fatlane and RedHead.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 22, 2006)

Stormy said:


> I wonder if there is any way to find out whether she had the surgery and what is going on with her now.


If you have DirecTV, they carry the Fox Reality Channel. They have updates on a lot of the people who were on reality shows.


----------



## UberAris (Feb 23, 2006)

Whoa... reminds me of my old sunday-school principal... *twitch*


----------



## Cat (Feb 24, 2006)

I caught the last few minutes of this show last week. 
I was thinking that this woman is a modern day example of how insanity combined with religion can lead to woman being burned as "witches". 

Speaking of insanity and religion, have ya'll seen the stories about anti-war protesters at soldier's funerals? They're espousing the belief that God is killing soldiers because they fought for a country that tolerates homosexuality.

STOP THE INSANITY!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Feb 24, 2006)

Cat said:


> Speaking of insanity and religion, have ya'll seen the stories about anti-war protesters at soldier's funerals? They're espousing the belief that God is killing soldiers because they fought for a country that tolerates homosexuality.


That's Fred Phelps and his roving band of homophobes from the Westboro Baptist Church. Virtually every member of that church is a member fo Phelps' extended family, so you can SEE the hatred and dysfunction with which that family is dealing....

Phelps was a guest on a local radio call-in show a few years back. I phoned in and told him that I thought he was giving Christians a bad name - in return, he called me the Anti-Christ. Since I've also been called that by a homophobe who protests the Gay Pride Parade every year in Colorado Springs by wearing sackcloth and ashes and spouting Bible quotes, I carry that as a badge of honor.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Feb 25, 2006)

Now having seen the episode, it was the saddest bit of video I've seen in a long time. It is tragic when someone is so brainwashed that they overload on their own fears when there is no danger present.

When she returned home, even her own family was amazed at her agitation. Heck, they had had a pleasant week with the other wife.

And then nearly half of the $50,000 goes towards a gastric bypass.

Truly sad TV.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Feb 26, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Upon review, the crazy lady decided to accept the money.



not only did she take the money... she used part of it to get WLS...

from what I saw.. she was a very lonely woman that was too freaked out because she was out of her comfort zone. Granted she has got some mental probs... but i feel sad for her because she's so messed up.


----------

